# Rock 'n' soul - does this 50/50 combination exist?



## Ulterior Motif (May 11, 2019)

Now I know that Wikipedia isn't the be all end all in terms of musical genres, but as far as I know or can see (with Wikipedia's help), there's one particular fusion of two that doesn't seem to distinctly exist - rock and soul. Or at least, if this fusion DOES exist, it hasn't been given a clear name - like the hybrid of punk and heavy metal was christened as grunge. Basically I guess if psychedelia + soul = psychedelic soul, then rock + soul = the genre that I'm trying to pin down. Mod revival might come close but then other ingredients are in its metaphorical cake.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

altough I'm not an expert at all there's certainly rock with elements of black music and soul with elements of rock, but I don't know what kind of sound are you looking for. And onestly sometimes it's not that clear to me the difference between soul, r&b, jump blues etc. I can put some examples, maybe there's something that could interest you

Rosetta Hightower - Big bird





The Bellrays - Fire on the moon





Sugar pie Desanto - Soulful Dress





Alabama Shakes - Don't wanna fight





Lee Moses - Bad Girl





The band with The staples - The weight





Lonnie Mack - Why?





Alex Harvey - Midnight Moses





The numbers band - Animal speaks





Spencer Davis Group - Gimme some lovin' (this need no presentation, I know)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Black Crowes spring to mind, especially the first two albums. They could be Stones-ish but their southern soul heritage was never too far away.











Primal Scream also have dabbled in a similar fashion.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Rascals I think also fit in here. And Huey Lewis and the News.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs think these guys fit the bill:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

James Brown
The Meters
War
Living Colour
Buddy Miles
Band Of Gypsys
24-7 Spyz


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I was never sure what the term funk meant exactly; it's kind of a I can't explain it but I know it when I hear it thing. A lot lot of black musical ensembles crossed over into rock in the 60s and 70s. Kind of a hard R&B. The Temptations delved into it with Papa Was a Rolling Stone, Psychedelic Shack, etc. and Sly and the Family Stone and the Isley Brothers were also in there somewhere.

To me, this is rock meets soul:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

norman bates said:


> altough I'm not an expert at all there's certainly rock with elements of black music and soul with elements of rock, but I don't know what kind of sound are you looking for. And onestly sometimes it's not that clear to me the difference between soul, r&b, jump blues etc. I can put some examples, maybe there's something that could interest you
> 
> Rosetta Hightower - Big bird
> 
> ...


where did you find the numbers band? are you from Akron? the one band member is married to my x-wifes sister. they played many times in Kent Ohio! Cool!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

ldiat said:


> where did you find the numbers band? are you from Akron? the one band member is married to my x-wifes sister. they played many times in Kent Ohio! Cool!


I'm from Italy actually. I discovered them many years ago after I read David Thomas (the singer of Pere Ubu) recommending them, and I really liked their album.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm glad Living Colour has been mentioned <3


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

norman bates said:


> I'm from Italy actually. I discovered them many years ago after I read David Thomas (the singer of Pere Ubu) recommending them, and I really liked their album.


and there are 2 brothers in the band. do not know if they still play in public. i will ask


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm glad Living Colour has been mentioned <3


I also am glad, but here want to mention an equally good, similar (in some ways) band: *Fishbone*. Here is one great song, _Ghetto Soundwave_:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You guys should check out Michael Franti and Spearhead. Great songs and band. I recommend the albums Everyone Deserves Music, and Yell Fire.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> and there are 2 brothers in the band. do not know if they still play in public. i will ask


the band still plays in public.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

It seems to me, that plenty of Prince's output would fit the OP's description.


----------



## Rosalind Ellicott (May 21, 2020)

Oh yeah, it absolutely exists. It could be said that a lot of very well known music would fit the description eg Stevie Wonder and Marvin Gaye's post 60s stuff or a lot of music now termed 'yacht rock'. How about The Isley Brothers or Donald Byrd's 70s stuff?Check out Mandrill, Blood Sweat & Tears, Chicago, Puzzle, Danser's Inferno, Shuggie Otis, Elephant's Memory. There must be thousands of bands that have trod a path between the two genres, past and present.

I especially recommend Inside Out by American Gypsy and Girl You Move Me by Cane & Able.

I would've posted the Youtube vids but can't attach them. Can anyone help?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

See the icon second from the right on the 'quick reply' section at the bottom of the page? Hit on that and then insert the youtube link. You can do up to five for one post.


----------



## Rosalind Ellicott (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosalind Ellicott (May 21, 2020)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

While they don't invent anything, I really like Vintage Trouble, and Ty Taylor is an amazing frontman.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Chambers Bros.
Mother's Finest
Ike & Tina


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty much anything by Edgar Winter's White Trash band. Here is a good one.


----------



## Comity (Nov 8, 2020)

Shuggie Otis - Inspiration Information
Bobby Charles - Bobby Charles (1972) [The Band is his backing band on this. It's a 10/10 from me]
Lots/some of Lou Reed's '70s songs, from the albums Street Hassle, Coney Island Baby, Sally Can't Dance

Cher - Chastity's Song (not much like what people thing when they think of her music)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The Electric Flag


----------

